# Number1 Wentworth Drive - Feb 2016



## Newage (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi All

Well this is a part of DP that I`v never been too before - Residential sites.
I normally go running and screaming in to the night just to get away from these places but this time as they say when in Rome. (Eat Pizza and drive like a loon)

As we had walked passed numbers 1 to 8 Wentworth drive on the way to the bunker of the same name it would of been rude not to pop in to say hello.
So myself and Mr and Mrs Fluffy popped our heads around the door and said cooee!!!!!!!!!!! 

There are 8 good sized houses which look to date from the late 1970`s to early 1980`s and all empty and falling to bits.

This is number 1...............







Oh I do like what you have done to your living room.






Ummm anybody fancy a quick cuppa, just a sec and I`ll put the kettle on.






You know if you want to stay the night its only a short walk up the wooden hill to Bedfordshire.






No this is our room, yours is next door.






Sorry you get the small room.






Well there you have it, number 1 Wentworth drive, sorry but I could not be bothered to go in to the rest.
If you want more pictures and god only knows why you would, best you sulk over to :-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157664747639642

Thanks for looking all comments will be ignored.

Cheers Newage


----------



## tazong (Feb 21, 2016)

Well seeing as your ignoring comments - i actually think this was a nice little explore - my only real criticism is your not more excited about it lol
thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2016)

You really can't beat a non standard construction 1970s council house.

Cold, damp, draughty, look like shit and have stupid layouts.

What's not to love?


----------



## Newage (Feb 21, 2016)

Just don`t know why all 8 are empty as they were not that old other than they might not fit in with the expensive area.
To be honest they are only draughty because the windows are broken.

Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 21, 2016)

Lets face it who would want to live next door to a load of upper class twits in silly trousers ruining a good walk !! As well as paying £125,000 a year for the privilege !! 
Shame they dont wear lycra - then i could REALLY hate 'em !!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 22, 2016)

Newage said:


> Just don`t know why all 8 are empty



As Krela states, poorly constructed and probably none existent fire compartmentalisation between adjacent dwellings. Death traps in the making that are cheaper to demolish than remedy.


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> As Krela states, poorly constructed and probably none existent fire compartmentalisation between adjacent dwellings. Death traps in the making that are cheaper to demolish than remedy.



Well they are essentially constructed with a precursor to OSB; Ground up wood offcuts stuck together with solvent based glue, about as flammable as it gets, and zero insulation of noise and heat! Even some of the outside walls were wood based panels overlaid with tiles outside and a skim of plaster inside, no cavity. Bulk housing on a shoestring budget.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

I really don't like modern houses much..but you done a great job on this..and nice to see you are slowly being converted to the house side ☺


----------



## Newage (Feb 22, 2016)

No no no

Newage


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

Still a nice set of pics residential or not! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2016)

Don't think it'll take much to knock them down!! great pics thanks.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 23, 2016)

More replies than your run of the mill underground rubbish !! I think your tongue in cheek comments might have backfired !!!
Now if only you had some abandoned milk carton pics ........ !!!!


----------



## Newage (Feb 23, 2016)

Funny you should say that mate as I saw a red telephone box today with no door
And no telephone inside.

I'd still like to know why the 8 houses became empty, looking at the age of the buildings 
And the contents that was left behind they can't of been empty that long, only a few years.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Potter (Feb 27, 2016)

I actually like these kinds of houses. I've have gone in all of them.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 28, 2016)

Not sure why they were abandoned but they are on sale for more than £10million if I remember correctly!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 28, 2016)

Newage said:


> I'd still like to know why the 8 houses became empty, looking at the age of the buildings
> And the contents that was left behind they can't of been empty that long, only a few years.



Well i know its not guaranteed but me n the missus found a mag dated 2001 !! So they may have been empty longer than you think !!


----------

